# Clandestine and irregular masonry.



## mrmarcust (Sep 25, 2012)

There is a big problem here in Texas with clandestine and irregular masonry. I do believe the count is up to about 30+ grand lodges in the state of Texas. Must of which are in our around Houston. First I must say, if you find a black main do not assume he's from the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas. There is a great chance he's from a grand Lodge that has no recognition from the GLoTX, UGLE, or any others regular/recognized body.

My question is, how educated are brothers from the grand Lodge of the states?
Does members of the grand Lodge of the state actively/proactively try to educate the members of those jurisdictions about regularity?

I know PHA is more proactive as a whole as I've talked to several before becoming a member of the GLoTX.


----------



## PHA TRAVELER (Sep 25, 2012)

You right brother i live in Houston and its very bad. These clandestine lodges and grand lodges r bad for masonry


----------



## mrmarcust (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes it is. We have to educate ourselves and be proactive against it. Not like seeking them out and telling them they are bad. Well not individuals. (I do think all grand lodges need to attack on the legal front though). I think if approaches NY a clandestine politely explain about regularity and being true to your obligation. Don't assume he's just a PHA brother. But welcome in a brotherly manner an open door to regularity. A lot if fuel to their fire is that "the white masons don't ever mind...." or "only PHA attacks us and the GLoTX always invites us out". I know because I've heard it first hand.

Most of their appendent bodies carry the none PHA names and acronyms because PHA's eyes are in them and the grand lodges turn a blind eye.

This is one reason I wish that or two regular grand lodges of the state would work together, because it's one of the tools they use to "sale" to their membership. 

When I was a member I was told that we couldn't sit in blue Lodge, BUT as a 32nd degree we'd (with GLoTX) would sit together and PHA had to go through that GL to get their SR degrees.

They are bad for masonry, spread lies and place regular masons in bad light.


----------



## widows son (Oct 3, 2012)

So in Texas there are unsanctioned grand lodges? sorry for my ignorance but I've never heard of this


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 3, 2012)

I hear it is a bad problem in Texas and I am sure it is the same in some of the other large states like California. In Oklahoma I don't know of many, if any at all. I think the best course of action is education first and foremost. It would go a long way to helping the problem if the 2 GLs could work out their differences and get visitation implemented. If that was to happen then some of the reasons you hear would be null and void.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 3, 2012)

A lot of the nay-sayers are of that mind because of the many clandestine GLs that claim to be PHA or of a similar flavor. The comment I've heard is "how do we know which one is the real GL?" That is where education comes in. There should be more information out there to aid the mainstream Brothers in duly and truly identify recognized Brothers of Prince Hall Affiliation. 

There are quite a few resources on this site as well as the Phylaxis Society "Bogus Masonic Lodges" webpage that is updated daily. One indicator is that all PHA Brothers are F.&A.M., as their original charter was from the Moderns (before the forming of the UGLE). A.F.&A.M. lodges (speaking strictly of the PHA style and primarily black Lodges) broke off from true PHA and started their own path claiming charter from the Grand Lodge of Romania (which reportedly wasn't formed until after ten years of the date of the charter).

Spreading the background knowledge may curtail some of the negative connotations courtesy of the *actual* clandestine lodges. Far too few Brothers know about the 2007 Compact in which both Grand Masters of Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas and Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas signed to show that both bodies Recognize eachother (leaving intervisitation to be dealt with at a later time).

You have a great idea and I hope it catches on. We all really can make a difference.

Graham


----------



## mrmarcust (Oct 3, 2012)

Just fyi for those not in the know, if you see a "mason" upon introducing yourself to him or he to you ask where does he hail from. PHA are always glad to say the GL name followed by PHA. If they don't ask if they are Prince Hall Affiliated. If they aren't most are proud to say they aren't. That's a sign. Most of clandestines will say AF&AM and/or Scottish Rite in their GL name. Picking out a clandestine is easy to do, you just have to ask questions.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 3, 2012)

I've noticed that bogus grand lodges are in love with high-falutin' names and titles. The real thing doesn't feel the need.


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 3, 2012)

mrmarcust said:


> Just fyi for those not in the know, if you see a "mason" upon introducing yourself to him or he to you ask where does he hail from. PHA are always glad to say the GL name followed by PHA. If they don't ask if they are Prince Hall Affiliated. If they aren't most are proud to say they aren't. That's a sign. Most of clandestines will say AF&AM and/or Scottish Rite in their GL name. Picking out a clandestine is easy to do, you just have to ask questions.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2




Can u explain this again I'm not quite getting your whole message sorry for my ignorance but I think I'm missing parts or unfimilar lingo  like hail what do u mean?


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 3, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> I've noticed that bogus grand lodges are in love with high-falutin' names and titles. The real thing doesn't feel the need.



Can u give a example of some of these names?


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 4, 2012)

JustinScott said:


> Can u give a example of some of these names?



In Florida there are several GLs that are clandestine. They basically popped up out of nowhere. One that comes to mind is Cypress Grand Lodge of Florida
http://masoniccongress.ning.com/


----------



## mrmarcust (Oct 4, 2012)

JustinScott said:


> Can u explain this again I'm not quite getting your whole message sorry for my ignorance but I think I'm missing parts or unfimilar lingo  like hail what do u mean?



 Yes. Simply put, asking someone where they hail is just asking them from which jurisdiction they are from.

And example of a clandestine jurisdiction would be Brighter Light Grand Lodge AF&AM or king Solomon Scottish Rite GL AF&AM. Don't be fooled by the one called "The Regular Grand Lodge of Texas" as they are not the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas.

Some great sites were listed above to educate yourself on this matter. And it's important that you do. For your sake please take the time to.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------

